# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Labirinti i jetës faktori 5

## diviner

Gjindemi ketu edhe pse nuk duam , duam ketu pasi ketu gjindemi ...ne rreth. Rrethi shan e levdon . Un ec, veproj, jetoj , e shty rrethin , e leviz ne piken e percaktimit tim qe fuqia shpirterore karakterizon unin tim ne labirintin jetsor te faktorit 5 . Gjindem sepse sfidat me mesuan te di te gjindem.

----------


## diviner

Fusha magnetike thot : (+) me (+)  shtyhen prej njera tjetres  kur shekulli i ka bashkangjitur dhe e kan gjetur veten diku ne shpirtin e hapesires dhe levizjes pa kufi .

----------


## diviner

Njeriu qe perserit te njejtin gabim me shume se dy here ,eshte i barabarte me gomarin

----------


## diviner

Nje dite shtatori sapo u zgjova nga gjumi , pasi kisha festuar ditelindjen e 22 , e pasi kisha hequr dore definitivisht nga droga , thash se do e bej nje ekspozite deri ne dhjetor se sben, edhe pse skisha punuar asnjehere me pare . dhe ja po shikoni punime te ekspozites sime te pare

----------


## diviner

per ndryshe jam nje amator , e cesht dallimi amatorit - profesionalit ?
 amator d.mth dashuri . ne ket rast pikturoj nga dashuria qe kam per pikturen .
 e proff-i  pikturon nga dashuria qe ka per parat :) me pelqen te jem amater

----------


## diviner

Te shenjten dhe hyjnoren i la pas evulucioni qe krioi nje realitet te ri te hidhur, hipokrit dhe intrig , jashte normave njerzore. Keta norma nuk njihen nga asnje fe e asnje shkence , qe ne gjuhen popullore mund ti quajme "Daullet sinjalizuese te kiametit"

----------


## diviner

Dituria e vertete e tregon veten me ane te artit. Dituria qe s`ka mundur te realizoje ndonje veper ne emer te artit, nuk mund te thote ndonje gje te madhe.

----------


## diviner

Me ane te shpirtit te artit njeriu eshte i lidhur shume me formen e jetes se engjujve . Nje njeri qe s`e ndjen artin, edhe ne s`qofte i vdekur , as i gjalle s`quhet

----------


## diviner

Zoti do jape- po ti gjindu deri sa ai te filloje te jape.

----------


## diviner

Cte besh kur ste flihet
 Cte besh kur je vetem , me cilin te zihesh
 Me cilin te rihesh?

----------


## diviner

Cdo realitet eshte rezulltat i ndonje arsyes.

----------


## diviner

vula sekrete e skenderbeut...

----------


## diviner

Eshte koha kur jetojne  6 miljarde elemente te peste , por ralle jan ato te cilet dallohen, dhe vetem nje eshte ajo qe te inspiron (MuM)

----------


## diviner

Te jem artist , un ne te vertet jam rob i artit . Por kjo roberi eshte privilegji e pak njerezve. Kjo roberi te cliron e te ben te plotfuqishem . Kjo roberi ndricon rruget tona, se ne  jemi  ne nje rruge te gjate.....

----------


## diviner

fantaskike

----------


## diviner

Nje punim me qiri i bere

----------


## diviner

nje punim tjeter me lule te gjalla

----------


## diviner

per ndryshe nuk studjoj asgje, dua qe ne ket jete te mbri pa dipllome

----------


## diviner

ja dhe nje punim me lule te gjalla dhe nje me fara lulesh

----------


## diviner

edhe pse nuk me mbushin syrin keto lloj pikturash si puna e kesaj , me kan shtire te pikturoj me zort , por sdo te thot se e kam bere pa qef

----------

